# Stains Around Mouth from Raw Food



## ziplocker

Does anyone have a good solution for mahogony colored staining around the mouth? My hav has white fur around his mouth and it really shows. He loves the food and is doing well on it otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Kathie

Can't believe no one has chimed in here because there are at least a few that feed raw food. Do you wash the face after each meal? Sometimes the staining around the mouth can also be from water.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

The most effective stain remover I've found is Angel Eyes - which is an antibiotic that kills the bacteria that causes the red stain. I don't feed raw food, but my Hav does have a white mouth and gets stains. I have a feeling if you're feeding raw, you're probably opposed to antibiotics on principle. 

But it does work and I tried a lot things before resorting to Angel Eyes. I use it mixed in a frozen peanut butter/yogurt/honey treat. Initially I gave him a 1/2 dose everyday, then eased off when I noticed a difference to 1/4 dose until staining was gone, and now just as needed - 0-2x/wk.

It is an antibiotic, so initially it's going to mess up his digestion (killing the gut bacteria) and he'll have softer stools but giving it with yogurt helps some. The gut bacteria grows back (resistance to the antibiotic) and the stool consistency should return to normal after a few days to a week.


----------



## davetgabby

Yeah I'm thinking along the lines with Kathie. I have to wash Molly's mouth as she is on canned.


----------



## clare

If you dust your Havs face with cornstarch before feeding the wetness from the food or drink will not adhere to the fur, so should prevent further staining.But first off you will have to wash the face thoroughly, and perhaps have a little trim up to remove the really bad staining.Hope this helps.


----------



## ziplocker

Thanks much for the replies! I would prefer not to give my Hav antibiotics unless he was really sick and needed them so I will go with the washing the mouth after he eats routine and see if that works.


----------



## jacqui

There is also a shampoo for white fur that might help. My girl has the same problem.


----------



## Missy

I am not sure it is from the food. I think it us often from saliva. The angel eyes or the active ingredient tylan does work. But if you don't want antibiotics, I also like SPA blueberry vanilla facial shampoo. I also just tried diamond eyes and it also worked pretty well. Neither of these are miracles but they do help. 

I also feed the raw a little frozen, thawed just enough
To cut up, I find this is cleaner and the boys get chew more. But I feed commercial raw not sure that would work with raw meaty bones, etc.


----------



## rdanielle

I agree with Missy I think that the stains around the mouth are more saliva based. Also, if your Hav drinks out of a bowl the constant wetness can contribute to staining. You might try switching to a water bottle instead of a bowl & that should help significantly. Might try adding 1/4 tsp of powdered buttermilk on his food. Its been known to work on tearstains & beard stains.


----------



## Kathleen

I've also read that adding a little apple cider vinegar to their food or water can help change the saliva PH and reduce staining. I feed both dogs exactly the same - raw with some additives. One is prone to the staining and the other is not. We're trying Trader Joe's raw apple cider vinegar and it does seem to be helping.


----------



## lfung5

Are you sure it's from the raw food? Scudder has always had a stained mouth, even before I started feeding the raw. I believe it's from the water and his saliva. He is a huge mouth licker and always thirsty. I only worried about the staining when he was showing. I would bleach it, but that would only make the staining worse, because the hair gets more porous. Some Hav owners use water bottles to cut down on staining. I let my guys drink from a bowl. My guys go on long daily hikes and drink tons of water. I personally don't think they can get enough water that way. My sister uses a water bottle with her Hav, and her dog is always thirsty! Scudders mouth looks awful, but I can't worry about it. He would have to suffer to have a clean face and it's just not that important to me


----------



## louise

Spa blueberry facial wash is a shampoo that does a pretty good job.

Louise


----------



## Suzi

Laser Lites Canine Hair Products USA, Canada and Mexico
Laser lites, canine hair product, dog hair product, laserlites. ... Exclusive Distributors of Laser Lites Canine Hair Care Products in USA, Canada and ...
www.laserlitesna.com/
I have not tried this but was told about it by a nice guy at a show I went to


----------

